# Visa Extension



## Sukhothaitim

Hi All, I'm sure that this has been covered somewhere so please forgive the repeat.
My Thai wife and I are planning to move back to Thailand from the UK. I will be applying for a multi entry O visa and I have read many different articles on how this can be extended as long as certain conditions are met. Any information that you can give will be much appreciated.
Tim


----------



## joseph44

The best and most efficient way to extend a permission of stay is to visit the nearest Immigration one month prior to the actual expiry date of your visa/permission of stay.
Ask them what they exactly need and start preparing and gathering. 
That's the only way to be sure of a smooth process.


----------



## Sukhothaitim

joseph44 said:


> The best and most efficient way to extend a permission of stay is to visit the nearest Immigration one month prior to the actual expiry date of your visa/permission of stay.
> Ask them what they exactly need and start preparing and gathering.
> That's the only way to be sure of a smooth process.


Many thanks, sounds like good advice.
Tim


----------

